# Compact 24 vs Deluxe 24



## Sparky78 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello,

This is my first post and I am looking to purchase my first snow blower ever. I am posting this in the Ariens section because I am 90 percent certain I will get an Ariens. I have looked at the Toro Power Maz 724 but it just looks cheaper. I would perfer to work with the Toro dealer in my area, I have purchased from them before and they have always been good to me. However I'm sure with all the Ariens dealers around here (not the Depot) I will be ok. 

So with that out of the way i am looking at the two machines in the title. I thought the Compact 24 was an $800 dollar machine last year but so far I have only seen it for $900 or more here in Michigan. Then I noticed one dealer listed a Deluxe 24 for $1,000. For $100 bucks am I stupid to look at the Compact? I am looking for a relable machine, auto turn has me a little worried long term. I have always plowed with my ATV. It has just become a real pain to do this now. I now have a fenced back yard (kids and dog) My gate freezes, or I get a 3' drift and my atv gets stuck in it, etc, etc. I'm over all that and plan to put a 24" blower in the garage and move on. I have watched my neighhbor for the last 8-10 years with his 24" Ariens outwork my ATV. After last season spending 4 hours trying to clear my driveway, 3 of those hours were getting the plow to the driveway, im done. My drive is 2.5 cars wide and 3.5 cars long.

I like that the deluxe has a larger motor, larger impeller, larger tires. Not sure on auto turn. I am a big guy 6'7" so man handling a little 24" blower around isn't a huge concearn. Will the compact be more reliable? How are the LCT engines? What happend to Briggs? I am not made of money so please don't say i need a platinum or pro. I have 2 young kids so money is thin. However I don't want junk. I appreciate your thoughts. I am the kind of guy that maintains everything I have and keep it for a long time. I am very mechanically inclined and can fix things that break however I don't need homework if you catch my drift. Thanks JB


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I have owned a Compact with the Briggs engine and felt it was underpowered. That being said, I looked at the Deluxe 24 next to a Compact 24 today and couldn't believe how much larger the Deluxe was, both in length and weight. While I'd love to have auto-turn, there is pretty much no way I'd get anything larger than a Compact. My drive is pretty steep but fairly short (3-4 cars long, 3 cars wide) so if I go the compact route again, I'd have to get the track model ( I had all kind of wheel slippage with the wheeled model) but turning is an even larger issue with that machine plus it's half again as much which is probably more than I want to spend.

I have been looking at the Toro's as well. I'll comment on your other thread regarding those.


----------



## Sparky78 (Aug 23, 2015)

cbnsoul said:


> I have owned a Compact with the Briggs engine and felt it was underpowered. That being said, I looked at the Deluxe 24 next to a Compact 24 today and couldn't believe how much larger the Deluxe was, both in length and weight. While I'd love to have auto-turn, there is pretty much no way I'd get anything larger than a Compact. My drive is pretty steep but fairly short (3-4 cars long, 3 cars wide) so if I go the compact route again, I'd have to get the track model ( I had all kind of wheel slippage with the wheeled model) but turning is an even larger issue with that machine plus it's half again as much which is probably more than I want to spend.
> 
> I have been looking at the Toro's as well. I'll comment on your other thread regarding those.


cdnsoul thanks for the feedback.However I have a few questions.

You said you owned a compact 24 with a Briggs 205cc and the way I read this you don't anylonger? If thats the case why did you get rid of it? Was it the traction issue or something else.As far as size the compact is 44.5 long 27" wide, 35.25 tall and weighs 212 pounds. The deluxe is 51.5 long 32" wide, 36.125 tall and weighs 245 pounds. Just looked it up LOL. I had no idea these 2 24" machine were so different. The width is my problem. I am going to have to fit it between our two vehicles. The deluxe is 5" wider......wow. Must be handle bars. Out to the garage to measure. I wonder how the 208cc LCT stacks up witht the Briggs 205cc? My neighbor has a 24" with a Tecumseh engine in it. I'll have to see what its rated at.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I got rid of it due to the lack of power and the lack of traction. It was a few years old and came with the horrible knobby 13" tires which I replaced with the 15" directional tires (which also required an axle change) and it was only marginally better. Part of the issue is that to make the Compact turn better, you have to "unlock" the power to one of the wheels thereby losing half your traction. I also think the lack of power didn't lalow it to get through the snow very well so with ought sufficient traction, it wouldn't go forward and the wheel would just spin. Using power to both wheels was better but then was a pain to turn - maybe not a big issue with a longer drive but we have to turn it all the time.

Not sure how much better (or worse) the power of the LCT is versus the Briggs. I'm hoping it's better but realistically it's probably pretty similar. The Compact gets very good reviews (with both engines) so my experience is likely not typical.

I just couldn't believe the size difference when they were next to each other. Even if the weight weren't as much of an issue, turning the larger units in a small space would be an issue. Really wanted to see the Compact next to a Toro 2 stage but unfortunately the Toro was still boxed at the only Home Depot the t has one in stock.


----------



## Sparky78 (Aug 23, 2015)

cbnsoul said:


> I got rid of it due to the lack of power and the lack of traction. It was a few years old and came with the horrible knobby 13" tires which I replaced with the 15" directional tires (which also required an axle change) and it was only marginally better. Part of the issue is that to make the Compact turn better, you have to "unlock" the power to one of the wheels thereby losing half your traction. I also think the lack of power didn't lalow it to get through the snow very well so with ought sufficient traction, it wouldn't go forward and the wheel would just spin. Using power to both wheels was better but then was a pain to turn - maybe not a big issue with a longer drive but we have to turn it all the time.
> 
> Not sure how much better (or worse) the power of the LCT is versus the Briggs. I'm hoping it's better but realistically it's probably pretty similar. The Compact gets very good reviews (with both engines) so my experience is likely not typical.
> 
> I just couldn't believe the size difference when they were next to each other. Even if the weight weren't as much of an issue, turning the larger units in a small space would be an issue. Really wanted to see the Compact next to a Toro 2 stage but unfortunately the Toro was still boxed at the only Home Depot the t has one in stock.


Our Home Depot had the compact next to the Toro. The Toro is smaller and lighter for sure. However if traction is your problem I don't see the Toro working well


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

That's why I was wondering if I could put the HD tires on the regular Power Max 826 OXE. Not sure if there is enough clearance but also concerned that it might screw up the automatic steering since it would be calibrated for smaller wheels.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The Sno-Tek that is made by Ariens has most of the features but it is a little cheaper.

You could always look at buying used since you said you can fix stuff if need be. Maybe the $500+ savings will be enough motivation for you to fix some little things.

Hang on to the ATV and plow for the lighter snowfalls. Maybe push the snow into piles and then use the blower to throw those and clean the edges. That might be quicker for you.


----------



## Sparky78 (Aug 23, 2015)

Shryp said:


> The Sno-Tek that is made by Ariens has most of the features but it is a little cheaper.
> 
> You could always look at buying used since you said you can fix stuff if need be. Maybe the $500+ savings will be enough motivation for you to fix some little things.
> 
> Hang on to the ATV and plow for the lighter snowfalls. Maybe push the snow into piles and then use the blower to throw those and clean the edges. That might be quicker for you.



Shryp, I appreciate the thought on the cheaper unit. However I am looking for a long lasting unit. The little money in savings isn't worth starting with a lesser machine.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

My .02$ 
Go for the deluxe, the price is not much more for the bigger engine, impeller, wheels.

The LCT's seem to be holding up.. time will tell. To me time is 20 yrs!

Auto turn, lot of bad reviews. Most everyone IS happy after a proper set-up. Another reason to buy from a dealer not a big box store. It's no big deal to set it up yourself. 

Post up what you go with and pics when it snows!!

Friggin August.. Snow blowers! 

woo hoo


----------



## Sparky78 (Aug 23, 2015)

scrappy said:


> My .02$
> Go for the deluxe, the price is not much more for the bigger engine, impeller, wheels.
> 
> The LCT's seem to be holding up.. time will tell. To me time is 20 yrs!
> ...


Yep, snow blowers in August....lol. I may be forced into the Compact. The Deluxe 24 is listed as 5" wider. I don't know if I will have that much extra room between our vehicles in the garage. We have large vehicles a 3/4 ton truck and a Tahoe fill the garage nice.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm fairly certain that all of that additional 5" extra width is up high...at the handlebars. Do not fear the AutoTurn. Simply, if the auger housing is set evenly and the tires are both at the same pressure, it works "as advertised."


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

My BIL lives in Madison, WI and bought a compact 24 a couple years ago from an Ariens dealer. He liked the size but had issues with traction and a few weird bolt failures that held the bucket to the tractor assembly (dealer claimed they were bad bolts on the supplier end, and not the fault of Ariens design). Dealer fixed it but he did have the hassle of going back with a new machine. He eventually traded it back and went with the Deluxe. He had a very tight drive right in town close to the University. Fences separating neighbors driveways and a need to basically throw all his driveway snow from his detached garage straight back toward the street first and then sideways near the walkways. He is very happy with the deluxe, and claims the compact was just not up to the task given his driveway setup. Just FYI.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I also have a very narrow band of space to throw the snow at my own home, where my Platinum 30 lives and works. 

For me storage of the machine itself isn't an issue. I have a wide door walk-in basement to my home. Where I have to put snow from my narrow driveway IS a problem. From my home to the property line is 100% paved driveway and the only place to throw it is either behind the house or across the street to the opposite curb. Most goes across the street.

The difference between the big motor Platinum 30 and it's 10.5HP predecessor Husqvarna is the throwing distance. From deep in my driveway (at least 1/2 way down the 50 ft long house), I can now get it all the way across the street and NOT have to clean up the plowed street,

I guess my point here is that we all have different parameters for what we need in terms of a snowblower. It appears that the OP has more of a _machine storage_ problem than a "where to put the snow" problem. A lower powered machine will likely work fine, just more passes because of the smaller cut of the machine. Just be aware of the other limitations. A Deluxe 24 will have overall better traction by virtue of it's weight, can accept tire chains or ice screws in the tires which you may not enjoy with a Compact 24.


----------

